# Anyone Interested In 1/18th Scale Pan Car Racing? Run What You Brung! At Gwinn Island



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Great News For All You Scalpel Or Brp Guys That Have These Lil Cars And No Place To Race Them, We Are Now Running Scalpels Or Brp On The Banked Oval At Qwinn Island! Only Takes 3 To Make A Class

Rule's For Class Are "run What You Brung"


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How about an address for Qwinn Island?!?


----------



## novakuser55 (Oct 6, 2009)

The track is located at 1145 Gwinn Island Road in Danville, Kentucky
and here is a website with pics and info http://gwinnislandraceway.weebly.com/


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

get on mapquest.com and put in the info and it will give u a map and step by step directions!
also if u have face book u can become a fan of our page! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Danvi...e-KY/Gwinn-Island-Raceway/462923650093?ref=ts


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i ran my scalpel on this track with a wedge body with a stock motor and 2 cell lipo and its extremely fast!!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Really like your track. Nice pics. I race at Toledo (HobbyStopWest Raceway). We (a lot of us) race the BRP on our oval and have a blast. Some time we go over to Freddies Hobbies (Ravenna Ohio), near Cleveland and race with the origional BRP gang and also have a blast racing with them and visa versa. Maybe we all can plan a road trip to your track soon. I'll ask everyone and get back with you guys. :thumbsup: Some of the other popular classes we run in Toledo are Losi Late Model and Mini Slider.

Dave Berry


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

all4fun- bring as many people as u can!!! our race starts at 5pm on saturdays!!! just remember its run what u brung! unless u have 3 or more cars of the same class!!! mini late model is one of our most popular class as well!!! just let me know when your coming so i can bring my scalpel! i will let the track owner know that your guys might come here! we just need to get the word out about our track!!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

cubcadet70 said:


> all4fun- bring as many people as u can!!! our race starts at 5pm on saturdays!!! just remember its run what u brung! unless u have 3 or more cars of the same class!!! mini late model is one of our most popular class as well!!! just let me know when your coming so i can bring my scalpel! i will let the track owner know that your guys might come here! we just need to get the word out about our track!!!!


Did you say Scalpel........You need a BRP LTO car. We have these things flying in the oval. At the Nat's in stock, (4 cell Nickel, 4200 brushless) we ran circles around the Scalpel competition NPI. I took 2nd and BRP took the top 3 spots and 6 out of 10. Wasn't even close.  The BRP's are simple, inexpensive, fun, durable and they really work. Oh!!! Did I mention fun!! We'll get back with you soon before we come out. I'll pass the word out to everyone about your track. Good luck with it.:thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

all4fun- i have even thought about getting one of those BRP LTO cars when i get the money! i like the wedge body that goes on there it looks good!!! is the rear end locked up or it has ball diffs? if the scalpels run good will the BRP LTO cars do?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

They come with a ball diff, and has a history of being the car to win with in the lto version


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah i know! i'm thinking about getting me a brp lto, do they sell a brp lto version roller chassis? or i will have to buy me a brp car and buy a lto chassis?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*JUST GIVE BUD A CALL AND HE'LL SET YOU UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED...:thumbsup:
*http://brpracing.com/


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah......call Bud. He will definately set you up. The LTO chassis on Oval is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

money is tight right now but i gues i will have to get me one as soon as the people start coming over and race 1/18 pan cars! right now i'm pretty much the only one out there that has the scalpel ran on the track for the first time and now i'm just running it as pratice and play around with it!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

huh i ran my scalpel tonight in the race against the mini late models and it didnt to well cuz i broke the servo! lol now i need a new one! and now i'm in a urge go get BRP car! i would like to get rid of the scalpel! the scalpel aint made for ovals like the BRP LTO cars are!!!! i just now realized that its cheaper to get the BRP cars! WILL THE 8.5 MONGOOSE WITH NOVAK ESC FIT IN THE BRP CARS???? if so i will have to buy me one!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*CALL BUD...HE WILL TELL YOU ANYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW...ASLO THE BRPs ARE ALMOST INDESTRUCTIBLE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

cubcadet70 said:


> huh i ran my scalpel tonight in the race against the mini late models and it didnt to well cuz i broke the servo! lol now i need a new one! and now i'm in a urge go get BRP car! i would like to get rid of the scalpel! the scalpel aint made for ovals like the BRP LTO cars are!!!! i just now realized that its cheaper to get the BRP cars! WILL THE 8.5 MONGOOSE WITH NOVAK ESC FIT IN THE BRP CARS???? if so i will have to buy me one!


The mongoose will not fit it is too large around. Plus they use 1/8" shaft so You have to have Novak pinions or machine some out. Any of the other brushless motors 1/18th size will fit.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

okay i have a mongoose in my mini late model ands its a bad boy and thats too bad that it wont fit in any of them 1/18 pan cars! huh i think i will have to get a mini mamba combo, what kv do you recomend? i'm thinking 5400kv!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

5400 on a banked oval in our car would be OK. We are running 4200 here and they are fast.

Check out 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18-BRP-SC18V2...ptZRadio_Control_Vehicles?hash=item230532c19b


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> 5400 on a banked oval in our car would be OK. We are running 4200 here and they are fast.
> 
> Check out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18-BRP-SC18V2...ptZRadio_Control_Vehicles?hash=item230532c19b


Yeah........a 5400kv Brushless should be a good speed for your banked oval with the BRP's!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i think i'm gonna put a 6700 mamba system on it!!!! lol and run 2 cell lipo! on my scalpel


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i ended up putting a mamba 6800kv with a 2 cell lipo and that thing was a rocket!!!!! and when it wrecks it becomes a airplane!!! lol it hydroplanes off the track!!!! i can ALMOST run it full thorttle in the straight ways!!! lol


----------

